

Do you work as a contractor (incorporated) in Canada? - lewiz

context: I recently incorporated my business
What&#x27;s the right process to follow to save as much money as possible from the tax man? Any advise on what accounting firm I should get in touch with? I would like to know the things you would have done differently if you had to do it over. I would like to avoid the mistakes you made along the way...
======
gesman
Finding single-experienced-person accounting firm really worked out well for
me. I am on a lookout for something like that again as my past accountant
retired. The guy made me ~$100k on top of what anyone else would do.

Stay away from big, fat, multi-employee accounting companies.

I tried that route, asked question, received an answer together with $500+tax
bill. Sent "WTF?" email, received 50% cut off the bill and cut them off loose
for good as well.

Once you found your accountant - ask him/her the same question - our
situations are likely different.

I working for US company from non-home province, living in rented apartment
and getting paid in US dollars. This deserves specially-skilled accountant and
I still looking for one.

~~~
mattm
I agree with this. Went with a "big, fat, multi-employee accounting company"
for doing my 1st year taxes. Ended up getting a bill for $3200 for a pretty
simple return. Looking into it more, it seemed half the cost was a junior
accountant fiddling with numbers in Excel. I was not happy and didn't use them
again.

I do my own taxes now since my bookkeeping is pretty simple and it just takes
a few hours. But I would follow this advice should my situation become more
complex or I don't want to do it anymore.

Pick a few accountants out of the Yellow Pages with modest ads and go visit
them for an initial consultation which should be free. Avoid any with fancy
offices.

------
gburt
Consider your year end choice carefully.

